# Other Pets > Dogs >  Teh Dawgs Eatin'

## pookie!

Bear patiently waiting, like a good dog


He isnt even looking at the food.. :no2:


Yeahh buddy






Turbo going crazy on his chicken lol




Tea - OHM CHICKEN!


Putting those teeth to work!


Nom Nom Nom!


Okay thats it.

----------

_arialmt_ (04-09-2013),_Capray_ (04-10-2013)

----------


## pookie!

Guess no one likes my dawg pictures lol :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

Bears eyes always look so creepy lol

----------


## Wapadi

How long have you been feeding the raw diet? Have you noticed a big change in coat or behavior?

----------


## pookie!

> Bears eyes always look so creepy lol


I dont know what his deal is lol




> How long have you been feeding the raw diet? Have you noticed a big change in coat or behavior?


Blue dog for almost 2 years, the other two started in January. Lots of changes, tiny poops, excess weight dropped off with no work at all, soft awesome coats, no dry skin, and what do you mean by behavior? I assume you are getting at that old wives tale of them becoming "wild" "crazy" "aggressive" lol nope nothing like that that wasnt already there beforehand, but if you meant energy wise, yes they all have a serious energy boost similar to when we eat healthy foods and feel all awesome after doing so.

----------


## DNACurtusK

Ok so what is the exact menu per day per dog? i.e. one breast...etc

I wouldn't mind feeding a couple of mine raw but I'm worried that while I am trying to figure it out, they'll drop too much weight, lol. I keep mine lean as it is....

----------


## pookie!

> Ok so what is the exact menu per day per dog? i.e. one breast...etc
> 
> I wouldn't mind feeding a couple of mine raw but I'm worried that while I am trying to figure it out, they'll drop too much weight, lol. I keep mine lean as it is....



Depends on what is on sale, we havnt started adding in other proteins for the new to raw dogs yet, mainly because we havnt found any on sale yet, once summer hits though beef etc will be much cheaper. 
The two big dogs get about 1-1.5# of food a night, a large chicken quarter, some organ meat (pork/beef - liver/kidney), and we give whole eggs every other night or so. Along with some apple cider vinegar, olive oil, fish oil, and veggy oil for one of them. If we give eggs on one night they dont get the olive oil, keeps them from getting chubby. 

I would just look into it, its pretty simple when you start, and if you are afraid they are getting to thin, like Turbo needed more calories when we started so we just put in olive oil AND the veggy oil in every meal, he held his weight good and got a little to chubby lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-10-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Ok, I have a stupid question.  I "have heard" chicken bones aren't good for them, that they can splinter.  Is that only true to cooked bones?

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Ok, I have a stupid question.  I "have heard" chicken bones aren't good for them, that they can splinter.  Is that only true to cooked bones?


Yep, only cooked. Raw bones are great for them. This site is great for learning about a raw diet. http://preymodelraw.com/how-to-get-started/

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

DooLittle (04-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

When I get my own dog I'm definitely feeding raw. If you buy in bulk when the stuff is on sale or buy local it definitely seems cheaper. Plus all of the health benefits. Pook's  and champ's dogs are all lean and mean!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

> When I get my own dog I'm definitely feeding raw. If you buy in bulk when the stuff is on sale or buy local it definitely seems cheaper. Plus all of the health benefits. Pook's  and champ's dogs are all lean and mean!


No, they look lean and derpy, they're not mean!. Yep, that's absolutely true, it IS cheaper than any commercial dog food you could feed that's actually healthy. They also poop less than on kibble and it doesn't smell as bad. It's much better all around.

----------


## pookie!

> Ok, I have a stupid question.  I "have heard" chicken bones aren't good for them, that they can splinter.  Is that only true to cooked bones?


Only cooked bones are bad for your dogs health, they will splinter. Heavy weight bearing bones are also very sketchy when it comes to your dogs health, they can break teeth or jaws in some rare cases, and they arent generally used in raw feeding, they are the big marrow bones you see at stores. Also smoked bones are just as dangerous as a cooked bone, they will splinter too.




> When I get my own dog I'm definitely feeding raw. If you buy in bulk when the stuff is on sale or buy local it definitely seems cheaper. Plus all of the health benefits. Pook's  and champ's dogs are all lean and mean!


Oh it is waaaay cheaper. For the same price as ONE bag of the kibble we fed we can feed THREE dogs for over a month, and thats not even with us finding sales on meat either. 




> No, they look lean and derpy, they're not mean!. Yep, that's absolutely true, it IS cheaper than any commercial dog food you could feed that's actually healthy. They also poop less than on kibble and it doesn't smell as bad. It's much better all around.


Yea lean and derpy is more like it lol unless they see the cat or each other... I cant even begin to explain how awesome it is to not have to deal with gigantic piles of poop lol just little crumbs of nothing now

----------


## satomi325

Huge PROPS!
I love anyone who feeds raw.
I feed my ferrets whole prey. Their body condition is way better than when they were eating a strict kibble diet. And less poops too.

----------


## pookie!

That sounds extremely difficult to do lol do you start the ferrets out very young on it?

----------


## aldebono

Another great thing about raw is their teeth look amazing and no dog breath!
I love feeding our dogs raw. I just need a big freezer so I can buy in bulk.

----------


## TheSnakeEye

> I dont know what his deal is lol
> 
> 
> 
> Blue dog for almost 2 years, the other two started in January. Lots of changes, tiny poops, excess weight dropped off with no work at all, soft awesome coats, no dry skin, and what do you mean by behavior? I assume you are getting at that old wives tale of them becoming "wild" "crazy" "aggressive" lol nope nothing like that that wasnt already there beforehand, but if you meant energy wise, yes they all have a serious energy boost similar to when we eat healthy foods and feel all awesome after doing so.


I've heard/read from several sources that their temperament does change. Just not for the worse, if anything it becomes more "stable and consistent". Idk what exactly that means because my dogs are pretty normal LOL, but I've only read about positive attitude changes.

----------


## pookie!

> Another great thing about raw is their teeth look amazing and no dog breath!
> I love feeding our dogs raw. I just need a big freezer so I can buy in bulk.


Yep yep! Nothing but pearly whites over here! 




> I've heard/read from several sources that their temperament does change. Just not for the worse, if anything it becomes more "stable and consistent". Idk what exactly that means because my dogs are pretty normal LOL, but I've only read about positive attitude changes.


Never heard that before, ever.. Only change I can really think of is they are far more annoying at or around dinner time, there is no way you could forget to feed them thats for sure..

----------


## DNACurtusK

> Huge PROPS!
> I love anyone who feeds raw.
> I feed my ferrets whole prey. Their body condition is way better than when they were eating a strict kibble diet. And less poops too.


I MUST ask....what exactly to do you feed your ferret? We have one. He eats the Mazuri ferret diet right now. I wouldn't mind trying raw for him if it'd be healthy for him....

----------


## DooLittle

> I MUST ask....what exactly to do you feed your ferret? We have one. He eats the Mazuri ferret diet right now. I wouldn't mind trying raw for him if it'd be healthy for him....


I think she feeds them rats.

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-11-2013)

----------


## pookie!

From what Ive heard, switching them later on in life *ferrets I mean* is very difficult..

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-11-2013)

----------


## GoingPostal

> From what Ive heard, switching them later on in life *ferrets I mean* is very difficult..


Ehh harder than dogs, easier than cats usually.  Just have to be persistent and convince them meat is food, I've swapped 5 ferrets, all adults to seniors from kibble to raw.  Got a new boy in Dec 2012 and had him on raw within a month.  He was underweight and his coat felt super coarse and gross, now he's a fattie but so soft.  Mine eat mice, quail, rabbit, chicken, turkey, goat, duck, grouse and a few other proteins less often.  

Hannibal my newbie eating turkey ribs


mazuri ferrets looks like junk btw
http://moredooks.herobo.com/search.php?chart=ferret

----------

_satomi325_ (04-11-2013)

----------


## satomi325

> That sounds extremely difficult to do lol do you start the ferrets out very young on it?


It's not that hard. It just takes time.
Since they're predators, you have to teach them what is prey and that it is food. Usually in the wild, their wild ancestors are taught by mom. No mama weasel here, so we have to teach them ourselves. 
Usually mothers bring back a small (or injured) prey so the babies can play with them and practice their skills. It's basically the same thing when teaching domestic ferrets.
You introduce prey to them. They won't understand right away, but they'll start picking up on it eventually. (Between 3-10 introductions in my experience)
They have a natural prey/chase drive, so anything that moves, they will chase. If your ferret likes teaser toys, it will be a good hunter.
Ferrets older than 6 months can only taste protein, so when they taste the meat, something internally triggers in them to know it is food. 
Ferrets imprint in the first 6 months of their lives, so it's best to introduce everything within this time period. It becomes more difficult as they are older, but it is do-able. Just a little longer process. Some ferrets are just hooked onto kibble from imprinting on it and will never eat anything else. But I haven't had that issue yet. 

When I first started feeding whole prey, I had 2 adults and 1 baby. The adults were taught first and they took about 3 sessions each to understand what a mouse was and that it was food. I let the baby in with them later on when they were experienced hunters and they taught the baby by visual observation. The baby got it on his first try and is the most obsessed with prey.

I've taught a few older foster ferrets the same way. They've picked up much quicker because they were able to observe from the others. 
My boyfriend taught his ferrets who to eat whole prey the same way I taught my original 2. (Just consecutive introduction)
His new baby got it right away after watching the rest of the group eat too. 

The babies are the most aggressive when it comes to feeding time now. I think it's because they were young when they were introduced. 

And type of prey matters in some individuals. They have preferences. My boyfriend's baby ferret goes nuts for chicks. It's the only type of prey where he actually eats the whole thing right away and won't share. My baby prefers rodents and will stash kills and guard them  from the other ferrets.





> From what Ive heard, switching them later on in life *ferrets I mean* is very difficult..


Yes. Like I mentioned, they imprint onto foods within the first 6 months of their life. But they can still switch over later in life. It will just be a longer process compared to a baby. And then there are some ferrets who are just stubborn and will never eat anything but their kibble. 




> I MUST ask....what exactly to do you feed your ferret? We have one. He eats the Mazuri ferret diet right now. I wouldn't mind trying raw for him if it'd be healthy for him....


Mazuri is a good company, but I am not a fan of their ferret diet. 
Too much garbage in it.
Their second main ingredient is rice, which ferrets cannot digest. A lot of their protein comes from their soybean meal, which ferrets cannot digest either.
The grain and carbohydrates are horrible for a ferret and will promote Insulinoma (hypoglycemia). In my opinion, it's the most dangerous disease a ferret can get next to Adrenal Cancer. All kibbles will have grain, carbs, plant material, etc, as a binder to hold the kibble together, but some brands are better than others. A quality kibble with high meat protein would be Wysong, Zupreem Premium, Evo Ferret/Cat (it's the exact same thing except Cat is cheaper for a larger size), and 8-1 Ultimate. Zupreem has a grain free version, but it has corn instead, which is probably worse. 

I personally feed a variety of whole prey: rats, mice, chicks, turkey, ducklings, quail, and rabbit. I feed rats the most since I breed them for my snakes and that's what I have readily available. They all go crazy for rabbit, but it's a lot harder for me to find for a reasonable feeder price. Rabbit is what their wild counterparts(European Polecats) mainly feed on. 
You can feed chicken+eggs and store bought meats, but it won't be a complete whole diet without organs and such.
Cooking will also destroy important nutrients unless you add supplements. 

Starting off with hopper/adult mice is best. They're a good safe size to teach your ferret. Once they're experienced, you can try other types of prey. I suggest trying live to get them interested. They're more interested in fast moving things. So the live mice are perfect. Once they understand that prey is food, you can switch over frozen if you're not comfortable with live. They take the frozen or prekilled much more readily once they understand that it is food, which is why I always start them off on live. 

Most of the feeders are given live. The feeders die instantly or very quickly so they aren't suffering. The ferrets know what to do once they're experienced. They don't play with food like cats. They're straight to business. The only prey I prekill are larger rats. The large males are about the same size as the female ferrets. The ferrets can take care of themselves and kill the rats fine, but I'd rather not risk an injury. 
(Fun fact: In Europe, ferrets are used for Rabbit hunting. The females are used more often and can be seen pulling out rabbits 5x their size just fine. )

I do provide kibble 24/7 just in case they are hungry since ferrets need to eat constantly. And one of my boyfriend's ferrets refuses to eat any meat. He's a strict kibble eater. 
We provide 8-1 Ultimate, Zupreem, and Drs Foster and Smith Ferret Diet. (Having a mix is good and prevents them from imprinting on only one type of food. A few years ago, one company went out of business and a lot of ferrets refused to switch over to other foods, so they were in trouble. So try to provide a verity for that reason)

Raw/Whole prey really does improve their body condition.
Better fur. It's softer, less odor.
More body muscle. Less poop since they're absorbing everything. The only stuff that really comes out is just fur. More energy.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-11-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (04-11-2013)

----------


## pookie!

> Ehh harder than dogs, easier than cats usually.  Just have to be persistent and convince them meat is food, I've swapped 5 ferrets, all adults to seniors from kibble to raw.  Got a new boy in Dec 2012 and had him on raw within a month.  He was underweight and his coat felt super coarse and gross, now he's a fattie but so soft.  Mine eat mice, quail, rabbit, chicken, turkey, goat, duck, grouse and a few other proteins less often.  
> 
> Hannibal my newbie eating turkey ribs
> 
> 
> mazuri ferrets looks like junk btw
> http://moredooks.herobo.com/search.php?chart=ferret


Everyone said cats were hard to switch, but my cat throws a damn fit every night because she wants raw like the dogs

Her a while back eating her whole rats




Until we get a bigger freezer she is on Earthborn with the occasional extra feeder, chicken, eggs, liver etc

-----

Satomi I didnt want to quote your whole post but that is really cool. I love when animals get to eat diets appropriate for their species. Only good things can come from it. I just wish people would get over their old wives tales about raw foods and dogs lol especially since we own APBTs, someone on a page today said 
" Feeding a dog raw meat is no better than giving them steroids or gun powder. Just plain wrong. It's a damn DOG, not a jungle cat!"
and
"RAW MEAT??? That is not sanitary" cuz kibble is so sanitary.. 
and 
"Feed your dog raw meat and it will get the taste of blood, then you cut yourself and taste of blood and you're a dead fool!"

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-11-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (04-11-2013),_satomi325_ (04-11-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

Nikki~

Thanks for the great detailed write up!

Our guy is 9mths old as of this month. Thanks to your write up, I may reconsider his kibble. He was eating the Marshall's diet before the Mazuri. I feed my breeder rats Mazuri so that's why I started ordering the same brand for "Bandit." 

@pookie~ Sorry for the thread going off track a bit!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nikki, you're so awesome!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_satomi325_ (04-11-2013)

----------


## pookie!

> Nikki~
> 
> Thanks for the great detailed write up!
> 
> Our guy is 9mths old as of this month. Thanks to your write up, I may reconsider his kibble. He was eating the Marshall's diet before the Mazuri. I feed my breeder rats Mazuri so that's why I started ordering the same brand for "Bandit." 
> 
> *@pookie~ Sorry for the thread going off track a bit!*


No worries! I dont mind because its really cool seeing what everyone does for their animals and maybe other people can learn from it too  :Smile:  




> Nikki, you're so awesome!
> 
> Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll


^Has a she-boner for you Nikki

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-11-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (04-12-2013),_satomi325_ (04-11-2013)

----------


## satomi325

> Satomi I didnt want to quote your whole post but that is really cool. I love when animals get to eat diets appropriate for their species. Only good things can come from it. I just wish people would get over their old wives tales about raw foods and dogs lol especially since we own APBTs, someone on a page today said 
> " Feeding a dog raw meat is no better than giving them steroids or gun powder. Just plain wrong. It's a damn DOG, not a jungle cat!"
> and
> "RAW MEAT??? That is not sanitary" cuz kibble is so sanitary.. 
> and 
> "Feed your dog raw meat and it will get the taste of blood, then you cut yourself and taste of blood and you're a dead fool!"


I agree. I believe raw/whole prey is way healthier than kibble. Kibble has crap in it. Plus a lot of cancers are associated with kibble diets, especially in ferrets. 

And a lot of 'bad' stuff associated with raw isn't harmful to animals like it is to humans. Heck, animals eat carcasses that have been rotting for days and still be fine. 

Just find a reliable source and everything is safe imo. 

And that person on your APBT group is crazy. Oh YES! DOGS HAVE BEEN EATING KIBBLE SINCE THE BEGINNING OF TIME! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Wth does she think dogs were eating before domestication? Heck, some dogs still eat only raw in other countries and have never seen kibble in their entire life....

----------


## satomi325

I'm really glad that I'm not the only person who feeds raw. 


I also have the urge to share pictures now.  :Very Happy:  
*graphic warning to whoever (Especially you Brandi)*





What usually happens if there aren't enough feeders for everyone:












Couldn't find my rabbit/rat photos.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-12-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (04-13-2013),_GoingPostal_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## pookie!

> I agree. I believe raw/whole prey is way healthier than kibble. Kibble has crap in it. Plus a lot of cancers are associated with kibble diets, especially in ferrets. 
> 
> And a lot of 'bad' stuff associated with raw isn't harmful to animals like it is to humans. Heck, animals eat carcasses that have been rotting for days and still be fine. 
> 
> Just find a reliable source and everything is safe imo. 
> 
> And that person on your APBT group is crazy. Oh YES! DOGS HAVE BEEN EATING KIBBLE SINCE THE BEGINNING OF TIME!
> Wth does she think dogs were eating before domestication? Heck, some dogs still eat only raw in other countries and have never seen kibble in their entire life....


Even if its an expensive high quality brand with limited crap, the act of processing it imo "ruins" it and cooking anything changes it beyond repair. I love when people as "well should I cook so and so meat before I offer it to the dog..?" Um, no.. that basically removes everything good that was once in it. 

Oh yes lol I have fed my dog very rotten meat before, meat that would have had us puking for days. He was fine. Lol their guts are meant to do that, dogs by nature are scavengers and that doesnt mean they get the freshest of the fresh all the time.

Only thing I stress when people start feeding raw, look at the package and see how much salt is in the meat, some are so crammed full of "broth" its amazing, and all that salt is unneeded in their diet and just checking the back for and see how high or low the sodium is. 

LOL oh you have no idea.. some of the crap people say about our dogs, and then when they find out we feed raw *shudders* its like the furmommy convention rains down on us. Nothing makes a Pit Bull more vicious and blood thirsty than you feeding it raw meat WITH ALL THAT BLOOD!!  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -

Those feeding pictures are awesome!!!! Do lots of ferret owners feed raw, or is it as taboo as dog owners feeding raw?

----------


## satomi325

> Those feeding pictures are awesome!!!! Do lots of ferret owners feed raw, or is it as taboo as dog owners feeding raw?


Thanks! I really liked the cat photos.


Some owners feed raw. Not all though. I want to say less than half at the very most. That's just in North America though. In Europe, they're all fed a raw diet. There is no kibble there. Plus the majority of European Ferrets are working animals. The need to be healthy and robust. Ferrets in the US are primarily kibble eaters and are companions. They are generally really unhealthy and so much more frail than their European relatives. 

 It is taboo, but more accepted in recent years.
The number one ferret expert in the world advocates for a natural whole prey/raw diet, and he's slowly changing everyone's mind through proven science. He's literally like a celebrity in the ferret world, so what he says goes basically.  

And a reason people don't like feeding raw is because they don't have the stomach for it.
They are too grossed out or think it's cruel/nasty to feed prey even though they know it's healthier. 
I'm in two different ferret clubs and they all know whole prey is the healthiest, but only 3 other people other than myself and my boyfriend feed raw whole prey. The rest still feed kibble.
It really shocks me. Ferret people are some of the most passionate folks I know when it comes to their animals, yet they won't feed a good diet due to their own personal preferences. 
I'm always asking them if they realize their ferrets are obligate carnivores and that it's their responsibility as an owner to feed an appropriate diet.

----------


## pookie!

> Thanks! I really liked the cat photos.
> 
> 
> Some owners feed raw. Not all though. I want to say less than half at the very most. That's just in North America though. In Europe, they're all fed a raw diet. There is no kibble there. Plus the majority of European Ferrets are working animals. The need to be healthy and robust. Ferrets in the US are primarily kibble eaters and are companions. They are generally really unhealthy and so much more frail than their European relatives. 
> 
>  It is taboo, but more accepted in recent years.
> The number one ferret expert in the world advocates for a natural whole prey/raw diet, and he's slowly changing everyone's mind through proven science. He's literally like a celebrity in the ferret world, so what he says goes basically.  
> 
> And a reason people don't like feeding raw is because they don't have the stomach for it.
> ...


Here is a video of her eating her first rat, I had to skin it so she realized it was meat and not a toy. After this one time she needed no prompting and will eat just about anything you put in her bowl 






Thats really cool, I am glad more people in all groups of "pet animals" are starting to look at a healthier diet. It all starts with looking at ingredients in your kibble, then buying better kibbles and learning more, then you end up either doing a raw whole food diet or a home cooked diet lol its pretty cool how the idea on feeding animals cereal is starting to become kind of "ehh do I wanna do that..?"

Well thats just a sorry excuse, I am on a forum and I see people who are vegetarian/vegan and they feed their dogs a raw diet lol so anyone saying "they dont have the stomach" is just a sissy. 

Oh and this is by far my favorite picture lol

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (04-12-2013),_Kodieh_ (04-11-2013),_satomi325_ (04-11-2013)

----------


## satomi325

> Here is a video of her eating her first rat, I had to skin it so she realized it was meat and not a toy. After this one time she needed no prompting and will eat just about anything you put in her bowl 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really cool, I am glad more people in all groups of "pet animals" are starting to look at a healthier diet. It all starts with looking at ingredients in your kibble, then buying better kibbles and learning more, then you end up either doing a raw whole food diet or a home cooked diet lol its pretty cool how the idea on feeding animals cereal is starting to become kind of "ehh do I wanna do that..?"
> 
> ...


I can't seem to watch your video.
I've had to open up a few feeders for newbies before so they could taste the meat.


But yeah. I think it's a bad excuse too. 
And speaking about vegan, I've seen vegan dog/cat/ferret food before and I was just so disgusted.
http://www.evolutiondietstore.com/ma...2.qscstrfrnt01

It's so nasty and horrid.
It is probably one of the most unhealthy diets out there for a carnivore. It is made purely out of fiber and grains. No fat or animal protein at all!
This company is so misinformed. I emailed them about the nutritional needs(i.e. high protein) and biological function of ferrets, and they responded with much hostility. They ignored my email stating they wanted concrete clinical data proving a non protein diet was unhealthy for ferrets. And putting aside the unprofessional and vulgar comments made, they claimed their food was so healthy, the ferrets who ate this diet lived 13.5 years. They also projected the idea that ferrets(and any other carnivorous animal/person) do not need protein... 

 A ferret will starve them self on this diet. They are obligate carnivores. More meat protein the better. 

This is their online statement:




> Meaty flavor without the meat! Because our food is concentrated, you may feed your pet 30% less food. Your Dog/Ferret/Cat will also have 30% less droppings and better long term health. Additionally, expect no bad breath and no body odor attributable to bacteria, viruses, molds and fungi found in animal meal and animal by products. Evolution can say this with absolute certainty because we do not use any animal byproduct ingredients in any of our foods. 100% Vegan!


No WAY! All that BS will make a ferret poop more. It will definitely increase the odor of a ferret as well.


A few of their first ingredients:




> Whole Non-GMO Oats, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Meal, Soybean Oil, Carrots, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Potato Product, Dried Molasses, Deflourinated Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Nutritional Yeast, Arginine, DL-Methionine, Kelp Meal, Taurine, Garlic, Enzyme Bromelain from Pineapple Stem and Fruit, Enzyme Papain from Papaya,

----------


## pookie!

> I can't seem to watch your video.
> I've had to open up a few feeders for newbies before so they could taste the meat.
> 
> 
> But yeah. I think it's a bad excuse too. 
> And speaking about vegan, I've seen vegan dog/cat/ferret food before and I was just so disgusted.
> http://www.evolutiondietstore.com/ma...2.qscstrfrnt01
> 
> It's so nasty and horrid.
> ...


Here is a direct link
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...9320701&type=3

Oh have you seen the vegan sausages for snakes!! Lol those people are crazy, and a cat on a vegan diet is gonna die.. thats so insane what people think an animal needs.. I would love to see some animals that are on that diet, I bet they look atrocious! 

Those people are crazy, I mean sure people dont need quite as much animal protein as a dog or cat but we do need some, its not gonna adversely effect us and its good for us in normal amounts, not the crazy amounts most people eat but you know what I mean. Now a dog or cat, they are true carnivores and NEED that animal protein, and taking it completely out of their diets is so unhealthy it boggles my mind. Someone on a FB page was trying to say because "they were a vet tech"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  that dogs werent carnivores and were omnivores.. just because they eat the guts of prey animals.. and I was called a troll after posting a picture of a true omnivores (a bear) teeth next to a dogs, and then a dogs next to a cats, which they said were the only true carnivores out of the two... if you have any sense you see that a dog and a cats teeth are almost identical and neither look at all like a bears... people are just so dense sometimes and they run with their 6 month schooling on cleaning teeth and think they can make up and change the idea that a dog isnt a carnivore because "they dont like it, and they eat animal guts so they must be omnivore!"

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-13-2013),_satomi325_ (04-12-2013)

----------

